# typical Santa Barbara Spring day...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*This is how we roll in S.B....*


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes! That's awesome.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

dude! I had to scrape my windsheild this morning!

nice pics. What is your camera setup?


----------



## mlambert831 (Oct 4, 2008)

very first picture is my favorite! Really cool


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jboucher said:


> dude! I had to scrape my windsheild this morning!
> 
> nice pics. What is your camera setup?





mlambert831 said:


> very first picture is my favorite! Really cool


Thanks. When shooting from land I use a Canon 1D Mk III, and from the water a Canon 20D with a Tokina 10-17mm.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Really, really nice, Jon :thumbup: :thumbup: The shots taken from the water ar amazing :bigpimp:


----------

